# Fettucine W/Sun Dried Tomato & Garlic Cream (Vegetarian)



## Amy (Jun 27, 2002)

No real exact instructions . . . cook with what you feel is right.  it's a very flavorful sauce.  i don't know if it is low fat.  this is a very quick dish that can be done in 30 minutes.

dried fettucine pasta
1/2 TB. Butter
1/2 tsp. flour
2 cloves garlic, minced
5-6 sundried tomato pieces, reconstituted with water, drained and chopped
1 TB. basil, chopped
milk 1% fat
shredded parmesan cheese, amount as desired

1.  cook pasta per package instructions.

2.  over medium heat, melt butter.  saute garlic until fragrance released.  stir in sundried tomato and saute until heated through.

3.  stir in flour until absorbed and no white flour dust is left.

4.  stir in milk bit by bit until desired texture and thickness.

5.  take sauce off heat.  stir in parmesan and basil.  season with pepper.

6.  toss sauce with pasta.

enjoy


----------



## bluespanishsky (Mar 10, 2006)

this is exactly what i've been looking for! i want a quick and easy sun dried tomato pasta sauce! thanks for posting i'm going to try it tonight!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

We'll be trying it soon.   I just love sundried tomatoes.


----------



## dedhead54 (Mar 14, 2006)

This looks great! My girlfriend is a vegetarian and loves sun-dried tomatoes so I will have to try this later in the week.


----------

